# New Zeiss 55mm Lens



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 11, 2012)

Isn't anyone jazzed about this? Everyone is talking about the 135mm just announced. The 50mm has been the middle-child to the 35mm & 85mm. The 50mm is a perfect focal length for me for many reasons, but There is a visual difference. Maybe the new 55mm will surpass it's two brothers...

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/09/07/Carl-Zeiss-preparing-Distagon-55mm-F1-4-for-Canon-Nikon-lenses-for-mirrorless-system-cameras


----------



## Viggo (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope people post here any new links about it and they're own, or others hands-on experiences. I can't wait to see what it can do. I doubt it will surpass the hype, but I think it will be pretty special.


----------



## yogi (Apr 28, 2013)

Isnt this just for mirrorless cameras? Just looked at Dpreview & they were talking about a Zeiss 55mm, unless it is a different lens.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 28, 2013)

yogi said:


> Isnt this just for mirrorless cameras? Just looked at Dpreview & they were talking about a Zeiss 55mm, unless it is a different lens.



No, it's a full frame with Canon and Nikon mount.

http://youtu.be/8mEj6CqZWMk


----------



## yogi (Apr 28, 2013)

I googled the lens & went to the wrong site. :-[ Duh, how did i miss the link posted by RGomezPhotos. Dont answer that!. In that case i am exited about the potential of this new lens and eagerly waiting for any new info anyone can provide.


----------



## noisejammer (May 2, 2013)

It uses an 82 mm filter which allows very little vignetting, it uses a retrofocus design and will cost about EUR 4000.

If you're still in the game, expect it to be in the shops near the end of the year.


----------



## Viggo (May 2, 2013)

noisejammer said:


> It uses an 82 mm filter which allows very little vignetting, it uses a retrofocus design and will cost about EUR 4000.
> 
> If you're still in the game, expect it to be in the shops near the end of the year.



It's the price, size and weight that's so intriguing to me. It's what makes it seem like a no compromise piece of glass. I've stated a bunch of times, if I can carry a 70-200 with that size and weight, I can certainly carry that weight with a ultimate-IQ 50 also. ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (May 3, 2013)

for the price and MF only i'm not super concerned with it
I would like to try one out on my 5Dmk2 with brightscreen though to see how it is hitting focus wide open
without the brightscreen on a lens like this i think it could get frustrating wide open


----------



## Viggo (May 3, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> for the price and MF only i'm not super concerned with it
> I would like to try one out on my 5Dmk2 with brightscreen though to see how it is hitting focus wide open
> without the brightscreen on a lens like this i think it could get frustrating wide open



I'm getting my EC-S in the mail in a few days ;D I'll FINALLY get a definite answers as to how the metering will work.

*UPDATE* The EC-S meters just as normal without telling the camera it's another focusing screen than the original (which isn't supported anyway). At least with the 24, 35, 50 and 24-70. Will have a go with the 70-200 tomorrow. VERY nice!


----------

